

New Gmail Interface? - barryhand
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/10/5704452/screenshots-suggest-google-is-testing-a-completely-redesigned-gmail
Screenshots suggest Google is testing a completely redesigned Gmail interface
======
razorshine
Its interface could do with an overhaul that integrates its latest feature
additions better (tabs mostly). It has been feeling rather dated for a while
as well.

saying that - if it aint broke..

~~~
PeterWhittaker
Indeed. I have no problem with dated. My shovels and hammer are dated.

For certain applications, I have newer shovels and hammers, but these are
specialized applications requiring specialized tools.

Most times I need a shovel or a hammer, one of the plain old centuries-old
designs do the trick just fine.

~~~
webroot17
Test

